# Had Madonna groomed by a poodle handler..



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous! What a beautiful dog Madonna is!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow. She's amazing!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She's gorgeous! I especially love the 'serious' photo, you know, the one where she's trying to lick her own ear. lol

She is stunning.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

BorderKelpie said:


> She's gorgeous! I especially love the 'serious' photo, you know, the one where she's trying to lick her own ear. lol
> 
> She is stunning.


Hehehe...it is still pretty hot out and she LOVES to have her tongue hanging out..Sometimes it looks so long, I cant imagine how she gets it all back in there!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

She looks gorgeous! Amazing how different she looks with this haircut. I remember when you first brought her home! I can't wait to shave Leroy's face. I really miss seeing the pretty poodle face, as showcased by Madonna.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She is breathtaking! And I just _love_ how she appears to feel about herself, which is mighty fine!! There is something so enchanting about a gal who sees herself for the true beauty she is.:beauty:

You know *Ms Stella*, to this day I think of how wowed I was when I first saw your grooming photos, taken in your fabulous dual purpose grooming salon/bathroom. Though I have been "converted" to a homegroomer myself, there's no mistaking my handiwork for a pro's!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My oh my!!!!!!!!!!!! She is STUNNING! I love the ones where she is all grace and elegance with her tongue hanging out the side. She is LOVELY!


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

She looks wonderful! I can not wait until I get to see her in person!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> She is breathtaking! And I just _love_ how she appears to feel about herself, which is mighty fine!! There is something so enchanting about a gal who sees herself for the true beauty she is.:beauty:
> 
> You know *Ms Stella*, to this day I think of how wowed I was when I first saw your grooming photos, taken in your fabulous dual purpose grooming salon/bathroom. Though I have been "converted" to a homegroomer myself, there's no mistaking my handiwork for a pro's!


Awww..thanks for your kind words! Madonna is a happy girl. I love that about her. She looks so regal to me..as most poodles do. 

You are so right about groomers..She was scissored by Terri Meyers who is an AKC poodle handler. She made it look so effortless!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> My oh my!!!!!!!!!!!! She is STUNNING! I love the ones where she is all grace and elegance with her tongue hanging out the side. She is LOVELY!


Thanks!! I think she and Journey have very similiar eyes and faces..both pretty but substantial.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Spunky said:


> She looks wonderful! I can not wait until I get to see her in person!


Yes, yes yes...cant wait to meet you! We need to set that up.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

What's that tiny disclaimer I see at the bottom of the photograph? If I'm reading it correctly, I think it says:

"Caution: Professional groomer in closed salon. Do not attempt these scissoring manuevers at home." :wink:


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful girl and wonderful pictures - love all the movement that was captured in the stills.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Holy cow!! That's incredible...she's absolutely gorgeous! I love that she's acting all "play like a dog" while she looks all "supermodel."


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Awwww, hon. 

U know that even us 'regular lookin' dog' kinda guys can't help but love Stella and Madonna. 

Beautiful pix!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I want a Madonna clone in male form please, and thanks. 

She is so perfect in every way.


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

Ms Stella said:


> Yes, yes yes...cant wait to meet you! We need to set that up.


I showed my husband Madonna's pictures and he said "hmm" and nodded his head... I think that was approval! lol, married 5 years and still have trouble interpreting his grunts/noises as "I like, but have nothing to say" and "I am not saying anything so I do not hurt your feelings." 

We are in town Sept 6th, so just let me know if you will be around and hopefully we can make something work!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Spunky said:


> I showed my husband Madonna's pictures and he said "hmm" and nodded his head... I think that was approval! lol, married 5 years and still have trouble interpreting his grunts/noises as "I like, but have nothing to say" and "I am not saying anything so I do not hurt your feelings."
> 
> We are in town Sept 6th, so just let me know if you will be around and hopefully we can make something work!


Sure! Are you only here Thursday? We both work on Thursdays and I might be on call..but that usually just means getting phone calls..we could try for Thursday evening or Friday afternoon? What do you come to SF's for? Tammie


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> What's that tiny disclaimer I see at the bottom of the photograph? If I'm reading it correctly, I think it says:
> 
> "Caution: Professional groomer in closed salon. Do not attempt these scissoring manuevers at home." :wink:


LOL I noticed that ad too...too funny!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, wow. She does look gorgeous. What a pretty dog and great pictures.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, Im saving some of those pics to my hard drive for future reference. Absolutely beautiful! :adore:

Forgive the stupid question, but what clip is that? Is that "historically correct continental"?

The photography is beautiful too. Can I ask what lens you used?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Wow, Im saving some of those pics to my hard drive for future reference. Absolutely beautiful! :adore:
> 
> Forgive the stupid question, but what clip is that? Is that "historically correct continental"?
> 
> The photography is beautiful too. Can I ask what lens you used?


Thank you..and the clip is just the continental. She is growing so short still. 
Tammie


----------

